# Supprimer toutes les photos iCloud > iPhone



## EricM (8 Février 2019)

Bonjour,

Comment faire pour supprimer toutes les photos sur mon iPhone donc d'iCloud ?
J'ai sauvegardé mes photos en local sur mon MacBookPro.
J'aimerais simplement supprimer TOUTES les photos de l'iPhone (Pellicules - albums etc...) sur iCloud, pareil, TOUT supprimer.
Sur iCloud.com c'est galère il faut les supprimer une par une, j'en ai plus de 7000, sur l'iPhone c'est pareil.
Je précise qu'iCloud est désactivé sur l'iPhone et la Mac. Les photo sont toujours présentes sur l'iPhone. J'ai viré la photothèque du MacBookPro.

Merci

Eric


----------



## EricM (8 Février 2019)

Retour sur mon problème. J'ai enfin réussi a désactiver les photos dans iCloud sur l'iphone. 
Problème je dois attendre 30 jours pour qu'elles disparaissent d'iCloud sur les serveurs d'Apple. 
Ma sauvegarde est au chaud. 
Je suis bloqué.


----------



## Igrekoa2n (8 Février 2019)

Pour moi, tu vas dans toutes les photos, tu cliques sur la plus ancienne pour la sélectionner, puis tu garde le doigt appuyé et tu glisses sur l'ensemble des autres photos pour les sélectionner aussi.
Ensuite, supprimer.


----------



## EricM (8 Février 2019)

J'ai pu supprimer les photos dans l'iPhone, mais elles restent sur les serveurs d'Apple sur iCloud.com. Je dois attendre les 30 jours pour qu'elles disparaissent.
Ce que tu décris est valable pour l'application Photos.


----------



## ze_random_bass (9 Février 2019)

Photos / Albums / autres albums (en bas de l’écran normalement) / supprimés récemment / Select / Tout supprimer


----------



## EricM (9 Février 2019)

Bonjour,
Que ce soit dans iCloud.com ou sur l'Application Photos, rien de ce que tu décris n'est présent. Pour Photos, j'ai recréé ma Phototèque. Donc le problème reste entier. Ce que je cherche c'est de supprimer complètement les photos sur iCloud.


ze_random_bass a dit:


> Photos / Albums / autres albums (en bas de l’écran normalement) / supprimés récemment / Select / Tout supprimer


----------



## ze_random_bass (9 Février 2019)

EricM a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Que ce soit dans iCloud.com ou sur l'Application Photos, rien de ce que tu décris n'est présent.



Vu sur iPhone et iPad sous iOS 12. La section supprimer récemment qui stocke les photos pendant 30 jours est aussi présente dans votre compte iCloud depuis un navigateur internet, sur le site https://www.icloud.com/


----------



## EricM (9 Février 2019)

ze_random_bass a dit:


> Vu sur iPhone et iPad sous iOS 12. La section supprimer récemment qui stocke les photos pendant 30 jours est aussi présente dans votre compte iCloud depuis un navigateur internet, sur le site https://www.icloud.com/


J'ai désactivé iCloud photos sur mon iPhone (Donc c'est vide dans Supprimé récemment), si je réactive, mon forfait est saturé. C'est pour cette raison que j'essaye d'effacer toutes les photos sur iCloud.com ou autre moyen.


----------



## ze_random_bass (9 Février 2019)

Le monsieur répète : La section supprimer récemment qui stocke les photos pendant 30 jours est aussi présente dans votre compte iCloud depuis un navigateur internet, sur le site https://www.icloud.com/ par contre je ne sais plus où exactement, dans un des menus sur le bandeau de gauche. Là il faut fouiller un peu.


----------



## EricM (9 Février 2019)

Le monsieur a bien compris 

Je sais qu'il est possible d'effacer les photos dans iCloud.com. Mais j'ai 7663 photos a supprimer. Ça va être long pour les sélectionner une à une car dans iCloud.com il n'est pas possible de sélectionner l'ensemble des photos pour les effacer d'un coup. CQFD


----------



## ze_random_bass (9 Février 2019)

Il y a le bouton Tout supprimer en haut à droite de l’écran.


----------



## EricM (9 Février 2019)

ze_random_bass a dit:


> Il y a le bouton Tout supprimer en haut à droite de l’écran.



Oui je sais, mais pour déplacer les 7663 photos dans le dossier "Supprimées récemment", il faut les sélectionner une par une et c'est galère. Mon but étant de les supprimer d'un coup sans attendre les 30 jours.


----------



## ze_random_bass (9 Février 2019)

Déjà je répondais à ce problème : 





EricM a dit:


> Je dois attendre les 30 jours pour qu'elles disparaissent.



De mémoire la fonction sélectionner tout est utilisable sur icloud.com ou au pire directement sur le Mac après copie.


----------



## EricM (9 Février 2019)

Mémoire défaillante . Aucun bouton pour tout sélectionner sur iCloud, c'est bien ça le problème. Sur mon Mac, la photothèque a été sauvegardé, iCloud photos désactivé tout comme sur l'iPhone. Je ne sais pas quoi faire.


----------



## EricM (9 Février 2019)

Je viens d'avoir le support d'Apple, il est impossible de supprimer toutes les photos en un seul coup? seule la suppression une à une des photos est réalisable. Une vraie aberration, non, plutôt une réalité économique pour Apple. C'est forcer la main des utilisateurs pour augmenter le forfait de stockage 

Je pense que je vais annuler mon forfait 50Go et mon compte iCloud. En recréer un autre pour repartir de zéro. A moins de cliquer 7663 fois, vider la poubelle, ça me prendra environ 4 secondes, à multiplier par le nombre de photos et bien il me faudra environ 9h. Pas mal.

Merci Apple


----------



## guytoon48 (9 Février 2019)

Bonjour,
Chaque 1er janvier, je crée une nouvelle bibliothèque « Photos »
Je sauvegarde la bibliothèque précédente sur 2 DD différents, ensuite j’efface toutes les photos sur Photos. La synchronisation opérant, elles disparaîtront réellement dans seulement 30 jours des serveurs, effectivement... pas grave. Je peux exploiter la nouvelle que je règle en tant que bibliothèque système.
J’ai un forfait 50 Go suffisant; l’intérêt de cette façon d’opérer est de ne pas être submergé par une bibliothèque gigantesque!
Et si toutefois je veux accéder à des photos antérieures, il me suffit de choisir la bibliothèque idoine en appuyant sur ALT au lancement de Photos.


----------



## EricM (9 Février 2019)

Bonjour guytoon48 

Je pense que je vais procéder de la sorte. Pas mal, je pensais naïvement qu'il était possible de supprimer les photos depuis iCloud.com
En tout cas, merci pour ton aide ainsi qu'à vous tous.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1138547 (9 Février 2019)

ICloud est un outil de synchronisation et non de sauvegarde. Il fonctionne donc avec ,certes des réalités économiques, mais également avec des garde-fous et c’est heureux.
Il est en effet indispensable d’interdire une effacement total sur tous les matériels à la suite d’une fausse manipulation. Combien d’utilisateurs auraient perdu leurs photos en oubliant que le fait de supprimer 50 photos sur un iPhone saturé , supprime définitivement ces photos sur tous les autres bidules.
D’où les contraintes de l’effacement sélectif et de la possibilité de revenir en arrière pendant 30 jours.
La grande difficulté est de contraindre son cerveau à admettre qu’il existe une différence fondamentale entre synchronisation et sauvegarde. 
Comme beaucoup, j’ai tendance à faire grossir la photothèque en négligeant les contraintes de la synchronisation et les dégâts inhérents en termes de stockage, classement...
Le rigueur de #guytoon48 est effectivement de bon conseil.


----------



## EricM (9 Février 2019)

Bonjour Oyapoque,

Merci pour ton intervention. Je suis effectivement en accord avec ce que tu dis et sais faire la différence entre synchronisation et sauvegarde. 
Je ne néglige pas non plus le fait qu'un effacement accidentel, volontaire ou sous le coup de l'émotion de photos dans iCloud, serait pour certains catastrophique. 
Néanmoins, il serait tout aussi souhaitable de permettre à l'utilisateur de pouvoir gérer, synchroniser, sauvegarder ou effacer individuellement ou en totalité les photos, sous couvert d'un avertissement non contestable. Ensuite chacun restant responsable de ce qu'il fait. 
C'est contraignant je trouve de devoir constamment avoir un oeil sur l'embonpoint de la photothèque. 
Heureusement que #guytoon48 m'a ouvert les yeux sur sa façon de faire 

Merci à vous.

Eric


----------



## EricM (11 Février 2019)

Bonjour,

Décidément j'ai la poisse ou je m'y prends comme un manche .
Hier j'ai restauré via TimeMachine ma photothèque 13,2Go. Ensuite, j'ai copié manuellement cette photothèque vers un disque dur de stockage externe en USB.
Ce matin, surprise, la photothèque sauvegardée sur le disque dur est réduite, elle ne fait plus que 7,6Go, que se passe-t-il ?
Précision, la photothèque n'a même pas été ouverte ni modifiée.
Quand j'essaie de la lettre à la corbeille, une alerte s'affiche "Impossible d’effectuer l’opération car l’élément « 20151209-194504 » est utilisé".
J'ai l'impression qu'il y a une sorte de lien qui met à jour la photothèque.
Merci

Eric


----------



## Membre supprimé 1138547 (11 Février 2019)

Bonjour,
Quelle est la procédure employée pour copier la photothèque 
Tu es passé par le Finder, et tu as copié ton dossier Images en entier ou seulement > Bibliothèque Photos photolibrary ?


----------



## EricM (11 Février 2019)

oyapoque a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Quelle est la procédure employée pour copier la photothèque
> Tu es passé par le Finder, et tu as copié ton dossier Images en entier ou seulement > Bibliothèque Photos photolibrary ?



La photothèque a été copiée depuis son emplacement d’origine Images, vers le disque dur externe. L’application Photos était fermée. Opération classique.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1138547 (11 Février 2019)

C’est effectivement la méthode classique. Il est étonnant que son volume soit inférieur si tu as copié la totalité du dossier image.


----------



## EricM (11 Février 2019)

oyapoque a dit:


> C’est effectivement la méthode classique. Il est étonnant que son volume soit inférieur si tu as copié la totalité du dossier image.



En effet. Chose étrange, une fois la copie faite en fin de soirée, au petit matin j’ai constaté que la sauvegarde avait été amputée d’environ 7Go. Je précise que le dit disque dur a été attaché à ma Timecapsule une fois la sauvegarde effectuée en USB.


----------



## guytoon48 (11 Février 2019)

Bonjour,
J’imagine que tu as restauré la bibliothèque à partir d’une date où elle était sensée être complète?
D’autre part pour cette première sauvegarde du « vécu » Photos, restaurer le sous dossier Masters peut suffire...


----------



## EricM (11 Février 2019)

guytoon48 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> J’imagine que tu as restauré la bibliothèque à partir d’une date où elle était sensée être complète?
> D’autre part pour cette première sauvegarde du « vécu » Photos, restaurer le sous dossier Masters peut suffire...



Supposition tout à fait juste, sinon ça serait trop bête

Il est où ce dossier Masters ?


----------



## EricM (11 Février 2019)

Vu le dossier Masters dans la photothèque


----------

